
Fallout 4 - jmcmahon443
http://fallout.bethsoft.com/
======
nickysielicki
Meta comment: I really dislike that this is on my HN frontpage.

If you're sharing/upvoting this because you think the web design is cool (or
in this case, decidedely awful), then that's cool with me. This site _is_ god
awful. It required me to unblacklist 6 domains to merely load, and that's
especially terrible because it ended up becoming just a wrapper for a youtube
video. I wish web designers would stop assuming I want to run their
javascript. Clearly there's some HN-relevant discussion to be had from this
post.

I will say that if you're sharing it as an example of a terrible or great
site, I wish that posters would indicate it in the title or in a comment.
Because as it stands right now, my gut reaction is that was shared because
you're a fan of the video game, and that makes it advertising. Now, I don't
mind people advertising their own things on HN, I love to see what people are
making. What I don't enjoy is seeing people plug multi-million dollar funded
AAA games.

Probably the biggest reason I don't visit reddit anymore is because there is
far too much native advertising. It makes me weary of give anyone the benefit
of the doubt.

~~~
squeaky-clean
If there was a post on the front page titled "Sublime Text 4", not submitted
by the creator, would you still be upset? I'm sure a good portion of the HN
community are fans of the Fallout series and/or are anticipating Fallout 4.
There's nothing wrong with discussing things we enjoy, but aren't made by us.

The website does suck, though. Autplaying video, it doesn't load with uBlock
enabled, and there's really no point to it, it's just a glorified youtube
link.

------
UserRights
All I can see is the gear turning around, nothing else happens.

It is not fair to present a site in such a premature test stage to the public
and title it ironically as "really well". This site will be certainly really
good after some professional designers will have worked on that prototype, so
why exposing it while still in this early state?

~~~
jmkni
I have a browser add-on which forces everything over SSL where possible, and
it breaks some websites, including this one.

Incognito mode works for me.

~~~
Xylemon
Could you or someone provide a screenshot? I can't get the website to load.

~~~
Rifu
Here is a direct link to the trailer[0] and the preorder page[1]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE2BkLqMef4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE2BkLqMef4)

[1] [http://fallout4.com/](http://fallout4.com/)

------
theandrewbailey
I hope the game itself is good. I enjoyed 3 and New Vegas, and I'll probably
pick this up on or near launch.

The thing that's bothered me with Bethesda Softwork's games is that they are
stubbornly single thread CPU bound, and don't scale beyond 2 cores that well.
Perhaps the newer consoles will force them to multithread better.

~~~
obstinate
Why do you care whether the game uses more than one core. You'd need a truly
ancient CPU for the game to demand more compute than a single core provides.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I expect that using a better GPU will improve framerates. There's not much
improvement that can be had with a CPU bound game when you're using a high end
CPU to begin with. Next year's GPUs will be much faster comparatively to
today's, then next year's CPUs.

------
jmh42
Trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE2BkLqMef4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE2BkLqMef4)

------
jmcmahon443
I was impressed by the quality of the Fallout website that is up now as a
teaser. I will include a permanent link to it eventually.

You can see how clean the code is. They are clearly using a precompiler to
group their js and css.

This is how I think your website should look - in terms of code.

~~~
forthefuture
I assumed the OP was sarcastic, but here I can't tell. The Fallout site, last
I checked, had 17,000 lines of javascript code. It might be the worst written
site I've ever seen.

------
jmkni
Hm when I click on Continue it takes me to -
[http://fallout.bethsoft.com/null](http://fallout.bethsoft.com/null)

Maybe still a couple of bugs!

~~~
strictnein
Yeah, probably should be going to [http://fallout4.com/](http://fallout4.com/)

------
FreakyT
Their use of a preloader seems like an unpleasant throwback to the days of
full-screen pages written in Flash...

~~~
Cthulhu_
Is that strange? Flash is out, HTML5 replaces it; you'll need the same amount
of code (and assets) to get the same result as with Flash. I don't think there
was anything specific to Flash that made it that much bigger than the same
thing in modern web technologies.

------
solidgumby
There is no way to easily change the (location based) automatically selected
language. Right, I might be in Spain right now, but I want the english
trailer...

------
edwinjm
I hope it's meant ironic. It's just a movie and a link pointing to a non
existing page which contains an image...

------
Kiro
The Vault jumpsuit doesn't look saggy. The number one thing that prevented me
from playing Fallout 3. Hooray!

------
angersock
One wonders if it's going to be idTech5, or if it's going to be the final
gasps of the Gamebryo engine.

~~~
MrTortoise
looks like idtech in the vid. Hope they have kept working on it since rage.
I'd perhaps argue even that idtech 5 is behind the times compared to things
like unreal 4.

~~~
stupidcar
Looks a lot like the Creation Engine from Skyrim to me. It looks good, but not
as much of a leap graphically as I maybe expected given the shift in console
generations. Hopefully that means they've concentrated their efforts on
improving other areas like physics and quests.

------
rrss1122
Ack, having an auto-play video does not make for a good website in my opinion!

------
VeejayRampay
That website is really well made indeed, but it does break the back button.

------
Tloewald
I sure hope the dog is playable!

------
M8
Ok, since HN is turning into Reddit:

Fallout 2 > Fallout 3

:)

